# German Shepherd



## kandiw14 (Dec 1, 2014)

I bought my son a German shepard and i just believe she's to small to be one. Can anyone tell me by the picture if she looks full blooded?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Try posting it again. It didn't post.


----------



## kandiw14 (Dec 1, 2014)

Did the pics work now?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

She looks younger than 8 weeks, how old is she supposed to be?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

She does not look purebred. Did you get her from a breeder? Did you are the parents? Papers?


----------



## kandiw14 (Dec 1, 2014)

They said 2 weeks ago when i got her that she was 6 weeks 4 days but she could barely walk and couldn't eat hardened puppy food. I assumed she was younger because she's just now starting to run, eat the hardened food and play like a puppy


----------



## kandiw14 (Dec 1, 2014)

I seen the dad but not the mom. The dad was full blooded for sure.


----------



## kandiw14 (Dec 1, 2014)

And no breeder. I paid good money for her and even if she isn't full blooded, we won't love her any less. But they said she was the runt of the litter.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't think she's purebred, and I don't think she's 8 weeks old.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

kandiw14 said:


> And no breeder. I paid good money for her and even if she isn't full blooded, we won't love her any less. But they said she was the runt of the litter.



I am glad she has found a great home. You guys sound like you adore her already. 

How is it you saw the dad but not the mom? If they were that young, they should have still been with her.


----------



## kandiw14 (Dec 1, 2014)

The lady i bought her from had the dad and they made a 'deal' to keep 2 puppies out of the litter. Just people trying to make money. I also believed she was to young to be away from her mom but I'm glad we got her and nobody else who would probably just want to breed her.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations! Your little girl has such a sweet face!! She looks like an angel!


----------



## kandiw14 (Dec 1, 2014)

But i got her for my son because he has severe hearing loss and figured a German shepard would be an amazing companion for him. I will of course be disappointed if she's not full blooded but she can't help it the people lied.


----------



## kandiw14 (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you! Ive googled pictures of German Shephard puppies and there is plenty that look just like her. I'm hoping she's just smaller and will grow into it. We will find out Wednesday when she gets her first set of shots and microchipped!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> I am glad she has found a great home. You guys sound like you adore her already.
> 
> How is it you saw the dad but not the mom? If they were that young, they should have still been with her.


i was thinking the same thing. normally it is the other way around, you meet the mom, but not the father. 

she is really adorable, though i don't think she is pure bred, and appears to be younger than 8 weeks. have fun with your cute little bundle, time fly's ridiculously fast with our little ones


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

kandiw14 said:


> Thank you! Ive googled pictures of German Shephard puppies and there is plenty that look just like her. I'm hoping she's just smaller and will grow into it. We will find out Wednesday when she gets her first set of shots and microchipped!


Not necessarily. Vets aren't experts at all dog breeds and are notoriously poor at recognizing them in their various stages. I've heard if vets not recognizing black German Shepherds as German Shepherds.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

please consider this before you go to the vet to get a vaccination that might be too early.

The "breeder's" , no let's change it to , the seller's description of the pup at 6 plus weeks is what to expect from a 4 week old pup. She looks like 6 now . Not 8 .

The vet can't tell you the breed .

To my eye there looks to be sound hound type , maybe a beagle cross parent . (sort of reminds me of one of my friend's pug/beagle cross)

Adorable little puppy though.

* if the people made claims as to parentage , and you feel you paid good money you should demand a DNA test, the mother who I can't think of one reason for you not having seen her , and the sire ? who was trotted out to impress you -- * If the test, which is not expensive , comes back with exlusions - not the parent -- I would press to get your money back.

Time to put a flame under some of these people happy to take advantage of people !!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

1. Cute pup! I'm glad she found you.

The rest of it:

DNA tests on dogs are funky and unreliable. Vets don't always recognize breeds well in puppyhood. She looks GSD enough to me. There's a lot of variety in the breed and pups are hard to tell anyway. 

Do discuss shot regime with vet. I'm big on titers for older dogs but puppies need their initial series of shots. You might want to google Jean Dodd's vacination protocol. 

BTW it's "shepherd"


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Vets don't always recognize breeds as adults. I've seen vets with Tessa (sable GSD) who asked me what she was mixed with. When I said she was a purebred, they argued with me that it wasn't possible. 

And many people have used those DNA tests on purebred dogs with papers and known parentage, and had the results come back ridiculous. 

Sounds like you paid "good money" to someone who doesn't deserve it, which makes me sad. But I'm glad you love the pup and what breed it turns out to be doesn't matter to you. Just love the dog and do what you can from now on  I would also wait on the vaccinations a bit since the pup may be underage. Make sure the pup is very healthy when they go to get the vaccinations as well, and keep her away from places other dogs go until all the vaccinations have had time to work to keep the parvo risk low. You might have to do a little extra work with training if the pup is underage, since they learn a lot of lessons from mom between 6 and 8 weeks.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

when I suggested DNA testing it was not to discover which breed combinations but a paternal/maternal test .

A cheek swab from the claimed dam and claimed sire would be taken and submitted. The diagnostics would determine whether there is a link to the pup who also will have submitted some cheek skin cells.
If dam is included . She IS the mother, as claimed.
If sire is included , the he IS the father as claimed.

If the sire is excluded then you know that there is some other male running around who is the true father of the pup - whatever he may be as far as a breed.

Same with the female . Bit odd that you didn't see the dam. 
Canine DNA Parentage Testing | Dog Paternity Test


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> How is it you saw the dad but not the mom? If they were that young, they should have still been with her.


When I got my puppy I asked to see the parents. I was only able to see the father. The mother had been sent to Germany to earn titles. My puppy was three months old when I got him though.


----------

